# Annual salary to afford living in Brisbane



## Ssweetie_24

Hello everyone,
I realise this can be very subjective and will depend on the life style a person is used to, but what would be a desirable annual salary to live in Brisbane as a family of three (two adults and a one year old)? 
I am not talking about going out every day, but just living normal life, comfortable, with occasional outings.
Many thanks


----------



## JandE

The main thing is the accommodation cost.
That could be $250 pw or $500 pw+, or nothing if you own a home.

Many people live on about $60k. Many even less.

The 2011 Australian census showed:

The average Brisbane resident earns $633 a week, lives in a household that brings in $1,388 a week and pays out $1,950 each month for their mortgage.

But that is almost 5 years ago now.


----------



## Mish

Depends where you want to live and eat. It won't cost as much if you want to eat 2 minute noodles vs someone to wants to eat prawns.

I saw a house in Brisbane recently rented for $570 per week! Ouch!

If you want close it prepare to pay or live in a shoebox. Further out is not as expensive.

2 adults and a child I would make a guess of $100,000 per year (before tax) would be good.


----------



## JandE

Mish said:


> I saw a house in Brisbane recently rented for $570 per week! Ouch!
> 
> If you want close it prepare to pay or live in a shoebox. Further out is not as expensive.


Correct. 4 bed, 2 bath, double garage house on 700sqm for $250 pw about 1 hour to Brisbane, is feasible.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> Correct. 4 bed, 2 bath, double garage house on 700sqm for $250 pw about 1 hour to Brisbane, is feasible.


Where is that? I would move in tomorrow! 2 bedroom units in Redcliffe 35 kms North of Brisbane cost $275 per week!


----------



## Mish

aussiesteve said:


> Where is that? I would move in tomorrow! 2 bedroom units in Redcliffe 35 kms North of Brisbane cost $275 per week!


Caboolture maybe or Beenleigh in the other direction.


----------



## JandE

aussiesteve said:


> Where is that? I would move in tomorrow! 2 bedroom units in Redcliffe 35 kms North of Brisbane cost $275 per week!


Redcliffe is near the beaches.
You need to go west of Brisbane, for the reduced housing costs.

But that's the point. People *choose* to pay more as they get more benefits, beach access etc, and only 28kms from the City.

When places like Ipswich are mentioned, or even further out, but still within an hour of Brisbane, most people say they *prefer to pay more* and live in more desirable places.

You say you would move tomorrow, but would you?
How much extra is the nearness to the beach worth to most people?

Go even further out (55 minutes to Brisbane - off peak) and you can get a massive new house on a full acre of land for little more than $300,000 purchase price, which would be about $300 per week rent. 
The same house near the beach would be twice that price, on a quarter the land size...

Cost of living (re Accommodation) is determined by what each individual wants.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> Redcliffe is near the beaches.
> You need to go west of Brisbane, for the reduced housing costs.
> 
> But that's the point. People choose to pay more as they get more benefits, beach access etc, and only 28kms from the City.
> 
> When places like Ipswich are mentioned, or even further out, but still within an hour of Brisbane, most people say they prefer to pay more and live in more desirable places.
> 
> You say you would move tomorrow, but would you?
> How much extra is the nearness to the beach worth to most people?
> 
> Go even further out (55 minutes to Brisbane - off peak) and you can get a massive new house on a full acre of land for little more than $300,000 purchase price, which would be about $300 per week rent.
> The same house near the beach would be twice that price, on a quarter the land size...
> 
> Cost of living (re Accommodation) is determined by what each individual wants.


I bought a house in Redcliffe in 1992 because that was the only area closer to Brisbane I could afford. 
The price of a house while being a major part isn't everything. You need to take into account things like local amenities, proximity to public transport, travel time to work etc.
A bargain property a long way out may not be much of a bargain if you need to run 2 cars, travel an extra hour or more a day, or spend extra on electricity to run the aircon in summer so you don't melt and a heater in winter so you don't freeze.


----------



## JandE

aussiesteve said:


> A bargain property a long way out


That is something i noticed when i first came to Australia. Travel time of 1 hour is classed as a long way out.

My UK travel was 2 hours each way at the time.

It was hard to comprehend the attitude at the time. But i got used to it. Lived near the beach with two cars.

Now ive chosen a quieter life a bit further out and we only need one car. Can walk everywhere 
But i wish it was a bit warmer out here. Everyone said it would be hotter, but the hot days are not as common as i thought.

It is important that people see the differences and cost it according to what they are looking for.


----------



## miawilson

We just moved in to Brisbane a few weeks ago, I'm finding it difficult to budget for all our expenses. Do you have any advices?


----------



## Mish

The only advice is to find cheaper accommodation (not so close to the city) and don't eat out and buy your food from the supermarket etc. You can also cook cheap meals.

Australia is not cheap even more so when you arrive and don't have a job.


----------



## JandE

Look for specials on food etc..

Most places have some specials each week.

I bought eggs today for 99 cents a dozen.
Got some prawns last week for $6 kg

Two shops near each other selling skinless Chicken Breast $15 kg or $9.99 kg

All perfectly good...


----------



## khansdaf

In brief, for a small family (4 members ideally), the living cost with no luxury involved, should come to around AUD$ 2800-3200 per month.


----------

